# Beer and Nut Pairings - (VERY tongue in cheek!)



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

As the title says: This is very tongue in cheek. Just a little something for a less than lively Monday.

So we all know about food and wine pairings, cigar and beverage pairing,s and countless other vis a vis pairings. Todays pairing is about BEER and NUTS!!

Let's start with today's beer. Non other than the "King of Beers", America's first national beer brand, beech wood aged, and the only American beer with a born on date: *BUDWEISER!! 
* 
Ah yes, your taste buds are salivating at the mere mention of this American classic. You're already planning your stop on the way home to pick up a six, twelve, eighteen or twenty four pack. You're even thinking about calling the wife, roommate or significant other to have them put a couple of mugs in the freezer so you can get the full experience. Yes &#8230; I know - some of you are even contemplating a nice, cold, frosty one for lunch!!

And now for the nut. The mighty, or lowly, *PEANUT!!* Yep, this little nut has been around for about 7,600 years by some estimates. We won't go into the different varieties of peanuts here, but suffice to say that the southeast region of the US is a big, very big, producer of peanuts. Peanuts can be eaten raw, cooked, boiled or dry roasted, shelled or unshelled, amongst other ways.

So get yourself ready for some Monday Night Football, or Dancing with the Stars, or old Clint Eastwood movies and settle into that All American pairing of *BUDWEISER* and *PEANUTS*!!

And if you really want to match things up make sure you get your beer and nuts from good ole Georgia, where Bud has a brewery in Atlanta and Jimmy Carter has his peanut farm! :vs_laugh:


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

You lost me man. I guess I'm not as sharp as I use to be. :vs_frown:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

NormH3 said:


> You lost me man. I guess I'm not as sharp as I use to be. :vs_frown:


Norm - I don't think it's you. That was the product of a bored old man on a tired Monday. My humor has a way of being very singular in nature - like I'm often the only one who gets it .... :vs_worry:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Beer and nut pairing? Hmmm... I'm thinking Killlian's Red and Kristen Wiig. :bitchslap:

Throw in some cashews (gesundheit) and a Bolivar Belicosos Fino and you got one hell of an entertaining night!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

LMAO ^^^


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Oldmso54 said:


> Norm - I don't think it's you. That was the product of a bored old man on a tired Monday. My humor has a way of being very singular in nature - like I'm often the only one who gets it .... :vs_worry:


No worries. I'm nearing that time in my life as well. Can't wait until I can fart in an elevator and admit it was me.


----------

